# How-To-Wire One Up



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

You ask how?, this should help 

This is just one way to wire a router table up for a remote switch and two outlets 

see picture below
This one is from the Router Magic Book by Bill Hylton

=====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

IMPORTANT NOTE........

Where black is shown, in Australia it is BROWN

Where white is shown, in Australia it is BLUE

Where bare is shown, in Australia it is YELLOW/GREEN striped


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks

Is it the same in the UK as down under ?
And is it the same in Japan ?

=========



harrysin said:


> IMPORTANT NOTE........
> 
> Where black is shown, in Australia it is BROWN
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been away from the UK for 43 years now so I don't know Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

This may help other router table users in the UK 

http://everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1745926&displaytype=printable


==========


harrysin said:


> I've been away from the UK for 43 years now so I don't know Bob.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

Harry, 
many times I use an old computer cord for a line cord, typically on a florescent shop light.
Cutting off the computer end DOES expose three wires, BLUE, BROWN and a GREEN with a YELLOW STRIPE!
BJ,
I would attempt making a drawing, but seriously I don't know enough about the devices and codes in the UK or in Australia. I don't want to cause a problem for someone.
What we need is some retired electrician in the UK or Down-Under to give us some insight. 

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

Take a look at the link on the same post ( UK )


====



Gerard_sr said:


> Harry,
> many times I use an old computer cord for a line cord, typically on a florescent shop light.
> Cutting off the computer end DOES expose three wires, BLUE, BROWN and a GREEN with a YELLOW STRIPE!
> BJ,
> ...


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

It *IS* informative *BJ*, but still not enough information for me to do up a diagram as I would like to or be all warm and cozy about.
I have never had a UK or Australian device in my hands. The principal is: wire it like we would wire a 220 circuit, except, (I think), the switches may be double pole.
They also have a special device that they recommend for router tables and power tools called a *NVR* switch which insures that if the power were turned off before the switch, like the plug pulled, the switch would not be in an ON position and the power tool start up when the plug was put back in. Sort of like a "latching-relay controlled switch" over here.
I would really like to help out and make a diagram, but I'm afraid I may have something wrong that could be potentially dangerous for people.

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't seem to find the original post, but I assume it's " How do you wire up an on/off switch feeding 2 outlets. It's easy: Black wire is "hot" and runs thru the switch, comes out "live" when the switch is turned on, and goes to "brass" or Hot side of both outlets via a jumper. White wire is "neutral" and goes directly to the "white" or cadmium plated screws of both outlets via a jumper. Green wire is "ground" goes to ground terminal of both outlets via a jumper and the electrical box ground screw. This is for a single pole 110v circuit and switch. A 220v switch will have 2 poles and break both the black and white wires thru the switch, and would work for our 110v routers, but is not necessary. Grizzly offers both types of switches for about $13 and have the LARGE safety paddle for OFF. I'm putting one on all of my table power tools. The magnetic type switches or NVR, will not turn on a device when there is a power loss or the plug is pulled out as Gerry says.When the power is restored or the plug accidently plugged in the machine will not start. A good Safety Feature. They have to be manually "reset" or turned back on. Hope this is useful. Bill


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

Bill, the post where I re-drew a diagram found and used by a fella named Ron is here:
http://www.routerforums.com/101552-post27.html

Thanks for the tip about the *NVR switches from Grizzly*, I'll have to check it out ASAP, (at least for my reference).

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Gerry, the $15 switches from Grizzly are NOT NVR, but they do offer that type for more$
You can find them on the next page in my catalog. Bill


----------

